# Boneless leg of lamb on the Santa Maria rotisserie



## SmokinAl

Ok I have been watching the price of lamb come down a bit, and picked up a 6+ lb. Greenwise boneless leg of lamb from Publix.
I unwrapped it from the netting & rolled it out. I trimmed all the extra fat & silver skin out & covered it in Chimichurri sauce. Coated both sides really well & let it rest in the fridge overnight in a zip lock bag.. We had some neighbors coming over for dinner, about 8 people. So I wanted to get this right. After I took it out of the bag I rolled & tied it up & put it on a spit for the SM roti. Here are a few pics!
Here it is fresh from the store.












I opened it up & did some trimming.







This is about all the trimming it needed.







Next I made a Chimichurri (SPELLING) sauce to coat it with, and coated both sides.
Then into a plastic bag & into the fridge over night.
Here is the recipe!
1 bunch of parsley
5 mint leaves +or- to taste
3 sprigs chopped rosemary
2-3 sprigs oregano
2-3 cloves garlic chopped 
2 whole shallots chopped
1 tsp red wine
EVOO until covered












Next get the SM fired up with some  charcoal. Just going to use the charcoal as a coal bed & cook the lamb with a combo of hickory  & oak.







I re rolled & tied the leg & now it's time to put the leg on the spit.













Then onto the SM .







It only took a little over 2 hours to get to 135, which is where I pulled it at, then tented it on the counter & it easily cruised up to 140. I used that rosemary sprig to baste it with. I just basted it with the extra juices from the pan when I put it on the grill.












I'm sorry I didn't get any sliced pics, but I had 8 hungry people around me wanting to eat. I almost didn't post this because I didn't have any finished shots.
We had it with a Greek salad & garlic mashed potatoes.
My friends just devoured this thing & the only photo I have is the next day when we made some gyros with the leftovers. Of course Judy made homemade pita bread.
And I nuked the lamb & added some taziki (spelling) sauce. It was still real juicy & tender, although the nuking it did over cook it a bit, but it was still good.







Thanks for looking guys. I will definitely do this again. I'm hoping around Easter lamb will go on sale again. Or I may have to drive up to Sam's & see what they have.
Al


----------



## xray

It looks delicious Al! That Santa Maria attachment looks like such a nice cooker!

I’ve had lamb once and it was good, I’ll have to start paying closer attention  to the prices. 

Big like!


----------



## pushok2018

Mmmmm.... This is one awesome looking leg of lamb! Looks sooo yummy even without sliced shots!     LIKE!


----------



## Sowsage

That looks great Al! Looks like that SM gave it a perfect crust.  I have not been able to find leg of lamb around here but I do still have one frenched rack leftover in the freezer. If you dont mind sharing what all goes into your chimichurri marinade? Ive only ever had store baught chimichuri sauce you find in the salsa section.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Beautiful! I grew up eating Lamb and love it. My Wife's family were not fans. My FIL had the displeasure of eating Mutton 3 times a day in the South Pacific during portions of WWII. After that, he could not even stand the smell of Lamb cooking. To keep Bev happy, I only eat Lamb out at restaurants. Totally Jealous over here!...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray

That leg 'o lamb looks wonderful Al, a beautiful piece of work! I like to insert little pieces of garlic into lamb and cook them on my Ronco 4000. Your rotisserie over a open fire would add a whole other dimension of flavor. Lamb with mint apple jelly, cold lamb sammies, now you got me thinking Al. Big Like, RAY


----------



## jcam222

Looks fantastic Al!! I did one sous vide with chimchurri over the weekend. You got a much nicer sear using the Santa Maria.  Funny enough I’ll be doing a gyro type thing with my leftovers tonight! I’ve really got to get a Santa Maria set up. Hoping maybe something that would work with my Vision Kamado.


----------



## tx smoker

Al....that is simply gorgeous!! That lamb looks to absolutely die for!! Sadly I have a similar issue as JJ: Tracy doesn't like lamb. Being that we rarely if ever go out to eat, it's just not something I get to eat. Growing up my dad didn't like lamb but mom and I loved it. Dad was a member of the local Home Builders Association and they had a meeting every month. When he went to the meetings, we had lamb. It was a special treat that I remember well...in addition to some great bonding time with my mother. Thank you for bringing back those memories Al!!

Remembering back,
Robert


----------



## TNJAKE

Lamb looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Lamb looks damn good Al! Love doing lamb chops and occasionly leg. Haven't had any in awhile I think its about time! Nice job!


----------



## texomakid

Really looks good Al. I'm in the same boat as Robert & JJ (so to speak.) My only attempt at Lamb was with a beautiful rack of lamb chops I had smoked and my wife and others didn't like lamb at all. I was the only one to eat any of it (and I like it.) I can only live vicariously through you and others in the lamb/mutton adventures. Very nice.


----------



## 73saint

That looks amazing Al!


----------



## fowldarr

THanks for the write up, I'm going to add it to my list of things 'to do'!


----------



## tropics

Al I have skipped posting some cooks because of no finished shot,what you have showing looks great to me.Thanks for sharing
Richie


----------



## smokerjim

looks delicious Al, nice write up


----------



## John Russell

That looks magnificent! I too, have a wife who doesn't like lamb, so I only get it when we go out to eat, or when she's traveling for work. I'm going to do a smoked adobo lamb shoulder, with an avocado/cilantro sauce for lamb tacos next week while she's outta town. I also love lamb ribs on the smoker


----------



## chopsaw

That looks great . Gonna get me a roto set up for one of  my kettles .  That's a great looking hunk of meat right there .


----------



## gmc2003

Perfection Al. I can only imagine the faces of your friends when you brought that baby inside.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Perfection Al. I can only imagine the faces of your friends when you brought that baby inside.



Yep, I gotta side with Chris on this one. That is without doubt one of the most beautiful roasts I've seen posted here. Just perfect!!

MHO,
Robert


----------



## Nole4L

Looks incredible.  I'm going to have to give this a try.


----------



## Winterrider

Looks wonderful , I bet the guests were pleased.  I don't think I  have ever eaten lamb that I recall. It is a no go in the wife's eyes. I would have to try at a restaurant.


----------



## SmokinAl

xray said:


> It looks delicious Al! That Santa Maria attachment looks like such a nice cooker!
> 
> I’ve had lamb once and it was good, I’ll have to start paying closer attention  to the prices.
> 
> Big like!





pushok2018 said:


> Mmmmm.... This is one awesome looking leg of lamb! Looks sooo yummy even without sliced shots!     LIKE!





Sowsage said:


> That looks great Al! Looks like that SM gave it a perfect crust.  I have not been able to find leg of lamb around here but I do still have one frenched rack leftover in the freezer. If you dont mind sharing what all goes into your chimichurri marinade? Ive only ever had store baught chimichuri sauce you find in the salsa section.





chef jimmyj said:


> Beautiful! I grew up eating Lamb and love it. My Wife's family were not fans. My FIL had the displeasure of eating Mutton 3 times a day in the South Pacific during portions of WWII. After that, he could not even stand the smell of Lamb cooking. To keep Bev happy, I only eat Lamb out at restaurants. Totally Jealous over here!...JJ





sawhorseray said:


> That leg 'o lamb looks wonderful Al, a beautiful piece of work! I like to insert little pieces of garlic into lamb and cook them on my Ronco 4000. Your rotisserie over a open fire would add a whole other dimension of flavor. Lamb with mint apple jelly, cold lamb sammies, now you got me thinking Al. Big Like, RAY





jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Al!! I did one sous vide with chimchurri over the weekend. You got a much nicer sear using the Santa Maria.  Funny enough I’ll be doing a gyro type thing with my leftovers tonight! I’ve really got to get a Santa Maria set up. Hoping maybe something that would work with my Vision Kamado.





tx smoker said:


> Al....that is simply gorgeous!! That lamb looks to absolutely die for!! Sadly I have a similar issue as JJ: Tracy doesn't like lamb. Being that we rarely if ever go out to eat, it's just not something I get to eat. Growing up my dad didn't like lamb but mom and I loved it. Dad was a member of the local Home Builders Association and they had a meeting every month. When he went to the meetings, we had lamb. It was a special treat that I remember well...in addition to some great bonding time with my mother. Thank you for bringing back those memories Al!!
> 
> Remembering back,
> Robert





TNJAKE said:


> Lamb looks delicious!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lamb looks damn good Al! Love doing lamb chops and occasionly leg. Haven't had any in awhile I think its about time! Nice job!





texomakid said:


> Really looks good Al. I'm in the same boat as Robert & JJ (so to speak.) My only attempt at Lamb was with a beautiful rack of lamb chops I had smoked and my wife and others didn't like lamb at all. I was the only one to eat any of it (and I like it.) I can only live vicariously through you and others in the lamb/mutton adventures. Very nice.





73saint said:


> That looks amazing Al!





fowldarr said:


> THanks for the write up, I'm going to add it to my list of things 'to do'!





tropics said:


> Al I have skipped posting some cooks because of no finished shot,what you have showing looks great to me.Thanks for sharing
> Richie





smokerjim said:


> looks delicious Al, nice write up





John Russell said:


> That looks magnificent! I too, have a wife who doesn't like lamb, so I only get it when we go out to eat, or when she's traveling for work. I'm going to do a smoked adobo lamb shoulder, with an avocado/cilantro sauce for lamb tacos next week while she's outta town. I also love lamb ribs on the smoker





chopsaw said:


> That looks great . Gonna get me a roto set up for one of  my kettles .  That's a great looking hunk of meat right there .





gmc2003 said:


> Perfection Al. I can only imagine the faces of your friends when you brought that baby inside.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





tx smoker said:


> Yep, I gotta side with Chris on this one. That is without doubt one of the most beautiful roasts I've seen posted here. Just perfect!!
> 
> MHO,
> Robert





Nole4L said:


> Looks incredible.  I'm going to have to give this a try.





Winterrider said:


> Looks wonderful , I bet the guests were pleased.  I don't think I  have ever eaten lamb that I recall. It is a no go in the wife's eyes. I would have to try at a restaurant.



Thank you so much for all the nice comments & likes fellas.


 Sowsage
  I edited the original post to include the recipe for the Chimmichurri  sauce.
My Grandson is a chef & he gave it to me.
But here it is again.
1 bunch of parsley
5 mint leaves +or- to taste
3 sprigs chopped rosemary
2-3 sprigs oregano
2-3 cloves garlic chopped
2 whole shallots chopped
1 tsp red wine
EVOO until covered 
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj

Is 1 teaspoon Red Wine correct? Chimichurri was designed for Flavor and to Cut the Fattiness on the palate. Doesn't seem such a small amount would have any impact on flavor or acidity. Interesting. At least after you open a bottle for one teaspoon, you have Plenty to drink!  ...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Al !!!
That's gotta be Fantastic, made over open Fire on your Rotisserie!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

chef jimmyj said:


> Is 1 teaspoon Red Wine correct? Chimichurri was designed for Flavor and to Cut the Fattiness on the palate. Doesn't seem such a small amount would have any impact on flavor or acidity. Interesting. At least after you open a bottle for one teaspoon, you have Plenty to drink!  ...JJ



JJ, I guess you can adjust this recipe to your taste. We leave out the rosemary & use it for bread dipping. So I'm sure if you want to use more wine it would work. This piece of lamb was really lean, so the sauce seemed just right for us.
Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!!
> That's gotta be Fantastic, made over open Fire on your Rotisserie!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John & thanks for the like!
It was devoured pretty quickly, so I guess everybody enjoyed it, although out of 8 people only 4 of us had eaten lamb before. I'm going to have to check Sam's the next time I go & see if they have them at a good price. It's worth doing again!
Al
Al


----------

